# Anything you should NOT feed sheep as treats?



## fiddlerswife

As in, it would be dangerous to their health?


----------



## RiverPines

Um, that would and could be a big list!
To big to list everything.

I think it would be more helpful to list what you want to give as a treat.

I just use the grain for a treat since anytime you bring grain the sheep are right there at the fence waiting for their 'treat'.


----------



## Maura

Horse treats. Many of them have levels of copper that are too high for sheep. I've used oats, apple pieces, cherries.


----------



## fiddlerswife

see, that's what I was thinking. Horse treats would be handy but dangerous.

I don't want them to get fat, so I guess I will try apples first.


----------



## fiddlerswife

RiverPines said:


> Um, that would and could be a big list!
> To big to list everything.
> 
> I think it would be more helpful to list what you want to give as a treat.
> 
> I just use the grain for a treat since anytime you bring grain the sheep are right there at the fence waiting for their 'treat'.



that's what I figured. Maybe there's a list of toxic stuff somewhere...?


----------



## glidergurl03

Animal Crackers make great treats


----------



## tberggren

Do sheep like to eat veggies??


----------



## FreeRanger

Why are you feeding them treats?

What's wrong with just a little bit of corn once in a while for a treat? That's all I would every give them beside grass/hay. They do like pumpkins in the winter time. Not a treat, it's food.


----------



## frazzlehead

I just planted a bunch o' pumpkins in the hopes I can use them for winter feed! I hope mine like them, otherwise we're gonna be eating a lotta pie....

We use alfalfa pellets, or sometimes the little alfalfa cubes, although not all the sheep like those as they're hard to bite into.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Mine love pumpkins. Sometimes when we throw them over the fence if the pumpkins don't break open the sheep play soccer till they can eat them. Pumpkins are also naturals worms. G&S


----------



## wooly1s

Mine love alfalfa pellets, or cubes (I break them into little wafers), typical sweet feed (grain), sunflower seeds (high in vitamin E!), and I have a couple that enjoy carrots, but they need to be in thin sticks to prevent choking...my husband has one "trained" to mini pretzels from his lunchpail - they love salt...


----------



## Slev

I never thought of mini pretzels, we use animal crackers & vanilla wafers. 

The reason for a treat is multi-fold, if you need/want your sheep to come to you when you enter the field, to calmly walk them from one area to another, if they should ever get out, etc (If I REALLY want to move my sheep I take my herding dog with me.) BUT- (get a load of this) the sheep will have to be trained to eat them, at least in my case anyway. Most of the sheep will not just gobble them up, but once they do try it they like them.


----------



## lisarichards

I get all kind of fruit from our local food bank. My sheep eat mangoes and can peel an orange with ease. They love grapes, tomatoes, green beans, cucumbers.

I have a neighbor in town who brings up garden stuff all the time in the summer -- zucchinis, squash, pea and bean vines, corn husks. 

Be very careful with bread products -- you can give them a grain overload. We get bagels from the food bank all the time, and give those to the pigs, though the sheep would dearly love them.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

If people would concentrate as hard on having quality hay and grain and keeping the sheep's food consumption, and general lives BORING sheep would thrive better. People tend to like treats themselves so they assume that animals want treats also. I think that animals thrive on ROUTINE and that includes what they are fed. I doubt sheep get together and discuss - well if we don't eat tonights hay we can get something tastier tomorrow. I find that they need to be fed the same ration, at the same time, only varying when need be, due to changes in availability of pasture, types of hay, condition in relation to pregnancy, etc and then the change is done SLOWLY. The DULLER their life is, the more ROUTINE their life is the better they thrive.

My sheep are fed good quality Sudan Grass Hay. They get some alfalfa and my own grain mix when necessary based on changing nutritional needs. That and good fresh water is it.

Of course I am not one of the posters here that comes with cries of panic that the sheep are sick.


----------



## fiddlerswife

Because I would like them to be very tame and come when I call them. If they do it initially to get a treat, that's fine. They won't ALWAYS get one, but I am starting with lambs and want them to be accustomed to being handled in all kinds of circumstances. They are to be used as therapy animals and will visit nursing homes. 

I understand the importance of quality food and of routine in their everyday lives. I am in no way suggesting that A) everybody should feed treats or B) I intend to do so willy-nilly at the expense of their health. 

Having said that, I know that sometimes the tone behind the written word is hard to interpret, but there's no need to verge on snarkiness.

Thank you to all who responded with suggestions.


----------



## Eunice

Every other Tuesday I bring home the scraps from fruit and veggies trays from my town job. The sheep like the broccoli and cauliflower. The goats' first choice is grapes.


----------



## wooly1s

Everybody thrives on treats! A treat is something unexpected, out of the ordinary...not a part of the regular diet - _or frequent enough to upset it _- but something that makes you stop and say - hmmm...now this is different, and take pleasure in the unexpected. 

My sheep on pasture find their own "treats" in the natural world too...just let one stumble upon a dandelion instead of grass, grass, grass . 

It is true that routine is healthy for sheep, and any vast departure from their diet will cause ill. It was very prudent to come to the list for suggestions. A quick way to a sheep's heart is through the stomach...but nothing causes a shepherd more heartache than a sheep's stomach either...

Exercise moderation, don't feed anything in excess, or wildly out of sync with what sheep would normally eat, and it is true, a well-given treat will go a long way in taming and teaching your sheep to respond to you. Treats brought mine close enough to scratch, and now they come and go for scratches alone...and sometimes get surprised with a treat to boot!


----------



## fiddlerswife

wooly1s said:


> Everybody thrives on treats! A treat is something unexpected, out of the ordinary...not a part of the regular diet - _or frequent enough to upset it _- but something that makes you stop and say - hmmm...now this is different, and take pleasure in the unexpected.
> 
> My sheep on pasture find their own "treats" in the natural world too...just let one stumble upon a dandelion instead of grass, grass, grass .
> 
> It is true that routine is healthy for sheep, and any vast departure from their diet will cause ill. It was very prudent to come to the list for suggestions. A quick way to a sheep's heart is through the stomach...but nothing causes a shepherd more heartache than a sheep's stomach either...
> 
> Exercise moderation, don't feed anything in excess, or wildly out of sync with what sheep would normally eat, and it is true, a well-given treat will go a long way in taming and teaching your sheep to respond to you. Treats brought mine close enough to scratch, and now they come and go for scratches alone...and sometimes get surprised with a treat to boot!


Thank you for this reply.


----------



## Turkeyfether

I remove the seeds from apples before giving them to sheep.(Toxic). I break open the apples & pull out the seeds & break the apples into smaller sections so the don't choke.


----------



## annandoc

My pet ram likes graham crackers or animal cookies. Actually, he jumps the moon for them, so they're reserved for getting him back in his secure housing at night. But I also give him organic comfrey root planted all over my property and willow branches for deworming. He snags apples and leaves off the tree outside his large play area. If I let him free range he snacks on everything, so I don't do that anymore.


----------



## grandma12703

A little grain in the evening brings them all running. No need for treats. Rumens on sheep can be a tricky thing and I would be very cautious giving treats for that reason.


----------



## mustangglp

Carrots seem to be a choking issue unless you cut them up real small. I use a bit of barley to get them in the pen.
Mine won't hardly eat horse quality hay?


----------



## grandma12703

I believe in running our ewes and rams on pasture. They get very little grain except a very small amount to bring them to the barn at night. Our club lambs and our keeper ewe lambs get grain but I am cautious with it. I feed as close to the same time morning and evening and if changing feed I do it very slowly mixing old with new for about a week and then finally getting switched to the new feed. Rumens can be disrupted fairly easily. I don't believe a small treat hurts them but very small. 

I see a lot of people asking why their lambs or ewes pulled off of feed. An imbalance caused by eating something they should not have messes with their rumen function. Keep a probiotic handy in case this happens. It helps restore that function.


----------



## mustangglp

Mine get are out on ten acres of different planted and native mix's they get one coffee can of barley every couple of days for my micro flock of 14 + or minus other wise they run for the hills when me and the dogs come out. Right now the forge mix is over their backs even when it looks dried up they like it more then hay.


----------



## Von Helman

Slev said:


> I never thought of mini pretzels, we use animal crackers & vanilla wafers.


I think its cruel to give animals "animal crackers" especially sheep if the animals crackers are in the form / shape of sheep. 

Ok I'm joking.. 


But I've never given them "treats" per say just to give them treats but every year we feed them toasted pumpkin seed shells we get from a person who processes seeds and they are the rejected seeds or broken seeds. The sheep love the "treat"of it being different but we're only feeding them these seeds so they don't go to waste and not as a special treat per say. 



YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> *If people would concentrate as hard on having quality hay and grain and keeping the sheep's food consumption, and general lives BORING sheep would thrive better.* People tend to like treats themselves so they assume that animals want treats also. I think that animals thrive on ROUTINE and that includes what they are fed. I doubt sheep get together and discuss - well if we don't eat tonights hay we can get something tastier tomorrow. I find that they need to be fed the same ration, at the same time, only varying when need be, due to changes in availability of pasture, types of hay, condition in relation to pregnancy, etc and then the change is done SLOWLY. The DULLER their life is, *the more ROUTINE their life is the better they thrive.
> *
> My sheep are fed good quality Sudan Grass Hay. They get some alfalfa and my own grain mix when necessary based on changing nutritional needs. That and good fresh water is it.
> 
> Of course I am not one of the posters here that comes with cries of panic that the sheep are sick.



That's actually the best advice I recommend too! 

I cannot tell you how many times local sheep ranchers I know have told me that I spend way too much time, energy, and money on feed, hay, and doing things the animals don't really need. If I had a dollar every time someone told me these animals can fend for themselves in the pasture as god intended I'd retire tomorrow a very rich man. 

Yet the irony is many of these people seek me out after hearing I have such a nice herd that are fat, well fed, and healthier than most around here. 


I have a friend who is also a sheep rancher and was telling me over the past few years how the sheep just need very basic hay and it doesn't have to be shredded or mixed or all the special diet which I give mine. 

Just a week ago I learned that this year he started to feed his animals just like I do mine with a balanced diet that gives them more than they need after he heard how much my animals weighed and how healthy they were compared to his. I didn't say anything to him other than telling him if he does it consistently for a year he will definitely notice the difference in his animals health and well being. 

I just don't understand people who want to own animals but then won't spend the money of feed or proper care regardless of the type of animals or if they are going to a slaughter house or a petting zoo. Proper diet has always been a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## MDKatie

I give our animals (sheep, goats, chickens) scraps like vegetable trimmings, cracker/bread type products, etc when available. The key is moderation. Don't give sheep multiple loaves of bread if you don't want to risk trouble. A few slices here and there, or a few handfuls of popcorn or crackers aren't going to hurt them.

I just would rather turn my scraps into meat than throw it away or compost it. I've got plenty of manure to compost. Between the sheep, goats, chickens, and rabbits, not much food goes to waste. 

A few things I don't feed: onions, avocado, chocolate (who has waste chocolate??), and meat scraps. 

The chickens get almost anything else, rabbits get fruit/veg except I try not not give them cabbage b/c it can cause digestive upset. The goats will eat anything, and the sheep are somewhat pickier. 

I don't give them to "treat" them, I give them to use up leftovers or things we wouldn't eat (like broccoli stems, etc). 

I do have a friend who feeds her sheep wheat thin type crackers as a treat, in order to get her sheep in the barn or to get them close so she can look them over...but it's a few crackers for a flock of 20 or so.


----------



## Willowdale

Humans are omnivores so we love and benefit from diversity in our diet. That is not true for sheep. Their rumen bacteria have to adapt to be able to digest any new thing we feed them. 

I've never treated with anything but whole kernel corn, or even sheep pellets. They come running whenever I'm in the field to see if I have some in my pocket. 

To keep them trained to come in when I call I use a balanced grain and soy mix, or sheep pellets if I'm out. That is a huge treat for them, and it's also healthy.

Now when I give the herbal wormers I make a ball with molasses and ground chia seed and ground up apples, but that's just to trick them into eating it. 

Honestly, they love whole kernel corn more than anything else I've ever given them.


----------



## MDKatie

In all my years keeping sheep, I've yet to have one with major digestive trouble from something different. I've changed hays, I've started feeding grain, stopped feeding grain, started again. Put them on grass from drylot, etc. I think a few times a sheep or goat got into grain it wasn't supposed to have. 

The only issue I've ever had was some loose stool from fresh grass, and I'm talking just a clump instead of pellets, not liquid. 

I do take care to introduce them to pasture over a period of time...I dont' just thrown them out in lush pasture and leave them. I feed hay first, etc. I'm not reckless, but I switch hay back and forth as needed (if my supplier changes). When I start feeding grain, I start somewhat slowly...I'll feed 1/4 lb one day, and up it by 1/4 lb intervals each day or two until I get where I need to be. I'm certainly not as cautious as many. 

You shouldn't overload them with something new, but they're not nearly as touchy as many people think. At least that's what I've found in my years of raising animals. 

A few veggie trimmings or crackers certainly won't create an issue.


----------



## Willowdale

Well I fell down an internet rabbit hole yesterday of deer, cows and sheep eating baby birds 

SO I guess you're right MDKatie, they've got a wider tolerance than I give them credit for!


----------



## Michael T. B

fiddlerswife said:


> Because I would like them to be very tame and come when I call them. If they do it initially to get a treat, that's fine. They won't ALWAYS get one, but I am starting with lambs and want them to be accustomed to being handled in all kinds of circumstances. They are to be used as therapy animals and will visit nursing homes.
> 
> I understand the importance of quality food and of routine in their everyday lives. I am in no way suggesting that A) everybody should feed treats or B) I intend to do so willy-nilly at the expense of their health.
> 
> Having said that, I know that sometimes the tone behind the written word is hard to interpret, but there's no need to verge on snarkiness.
> 
> Thank you to all who responded with suggestions.


----------



## Michael T. B

I felt the tension also on that reply. And I am reading this because I am in the same position. I do give a treat- not everyday- but I want my sheep to come running and be very friendly and open to people. They are pets. I don't have 200 of them and they will never be slaughtered. I do use their fleece. I was specifically looking up jicama but decided against it. I give carrots, pumpkin seeds, pumpkins, peppermint candy only in the winter and only occasionally. I make them a "muffin" in the winter of corn meal, elderberry syrup, smidge of molasses, lemon yogurt, carrot shreds pipkins seeds and whatever fruit, like bananas, an apple, blueberries or canned pumpkin. I bake until they are tough. They love them.


----------

